# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Màn hình vi tính Samsung LED PX2370

## cushinthang

Sau nhiều ngày theo dõi dòng màn hình vi tính LED Samsung đang ra. Mình quyết định chọn em màn hình vi tính Samsung LED PX2370 (23") ngay khi vừa mới ra lò ^_^. Vui sướng lẫn hồi hộp vì trước đó chỉ thấy được thông tin em này qua Facebook và website của Samsung (http://www.samsung.com/vn/consumer/...V/XV/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&returnurl=), bây giờ đã được nhìn tận mắt và sờ tận tay. Chúng ta hãy cùng nhau bóc tem em này và chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp sang trọng, siêu mỏng với nhiều tính năng nổi bật.


Chỉ cần nhìn thùng màn hình Samsung LED PX2370 là bạn đã bắt gặp các tính năng nổi trội so với các dòng trước. Full HD 1080P chắc chắn có cổng HDMI rồi. Màn hình 23" (58cm) độ phân giải lên đến 1920 x 1080, thật ấn tượng cho các bạn chuyên về đồ họa. Tiếp theo là màn hình LED siêu mỏng, Magic Lux tự động điều chỉnh độ sáng của màn hình. Magic Angle sẽ giúp cho góc nhìn được mở rộng theo ý muốn của bạn. Mega Dynamic Contrast (Độ tương phản động) đánh dấu bước ngoặc mới của màn hình vi tính Samsung.






Đi vào bên trong bao gồm chân đế, đĩa driver, sách hướng dẫn, 2 dây DVI và cục adapter và cuối cùng là màn hình vi tính. Mọi thứ được sắp xếp ngăn nắp và đẹp mắt.





Không biết là mình khỏe hay màn hình quá nhẹ? Chẳng có gì khó khăn khi bạn nâng em nó lên và úp xuống [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]), sau đó lại lật ngửa lên. Vỏ màn hình bóng loáng, chân đế pha lê tạo nên vẻ sang trọng, màn hình rộng 23", đường viền màn hình pha lê. Lỗ cắm điện màn hình bằng adapter (DC 12V) nhỏ gọn, Cổng HDMI giúp bạn xem phim chất lượng cao, cổng DVI in để cắm vào PC, 2 ngõ ra âm thanh thường và kỹ thuật số (audio out và digital audio out)




Chân đế gắn dễ dàng chỉ với 2 thao tác: Lắp chân đế đúng khớp, vặn ốc bằng tay để xiết chặt chân đế với màn hình. Hình ảnh hiển thị sắc nét, sinh động như thật. Bạn có thể mở 2 cửa sổ trên 1 màn hình để làm việc một cách dễ dàng.





Lướt nhẹ ngón tay qua nút Power cảm ứng phía trước màn hình cho bạn cảm giác khác lạ so với các nút bấm thông thường. Nếu bạn để ý sẽ thấy nút Power có thêm ánh sáng mờ mờ như ánh trăng phát ra ánh sáng nhẹ nhàng. Màn hình LED siêu mỏng với độ dầy chỉ có 16,5mm bằng với cây bút lông như trong hình. Một điều lưu ý khi bạn sử dụng màn hình này phải xài với card màn hình rời. Vì màn hình này chỉ có 1 cổng duy nhất là DVI cho ra hình ảnh chất lượng nhất so với các màn hình dùng cổng VGA thông thường. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])


Thật khó tưởng tượng khi bạn xem phim HD trên màn hình này. Chất lượng hình ảnh không thua gì TV LED. Sáng rõ, mịn màng, hình ảnh sống động như thật. Làm cho bạn cảm giác như đang xem trên TV chứ không còn là màn hình vi tính nữa.

Lời nhận xét cá nhân: Thật không uổng phí khi tôi quyết định bỏ ra 6,660,000 (VAT) để mang em này về. Màn hình LED siêu mỏng, Full HD 1080P, giảm điện năng tiêu thụ đến 40% so với các màn hình thông thường, tiết kiệm không gian và nhiều tính năng nổi trội khác. Bạn còn chờ gì nữa mà không tậu về để trải nghiệm những gì mà tôi đã chia sẻ ^_^

----------

